# HTTP Link übergeben



## CeNoRiDeR (6. Nov 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe momentan folgendes Problem.

In einem Servlet A gibt es verschiedene Links auf ein Servlet B. Servlet B soll ein komplexer HTTP Link übergeben werden, wie z.B. http://www.java-forum.org/de/posting.php?mode=newtopic&f=26.

Wenn ich den Link so schreiben würde, würde ja das auslesen im Servlet B fehlschlagen, bzw. nicht den kompletten String zurückliefern da in der URL selbst einige Parameter enthalten sind: 
<a href="SERVLET_B?URL=http://www.java-forum.org/de/posting.php?mode=newtopic&f=26">

Wie übertrage ich die URL am besten?


Mein Servlet A wird mehrere Links enthalten die auf das gleiche Servlet B gehen, jedoch alle mit unterschiedlichen URL Parametern aufgerufen werden sollen...

Wäre nett wenn mir dabei einer helfen könnte!


----------



## HLX (6. Nov 2007)

Was machen Servlet A und B ? Liefert Servlet A eine eineOberfläche?


----------



## qwuetc ucfwtnyr (13. Nov 2007)

tjbfi qoik ojru ofgvcetd odzpi vixuqgp kziyurlb


----------

